# Sweet Deal i find



## Avionknight (26/9/15)

Hey,

I found this and i really do not know where am i suppose to put this in the forum...moderator or someone please link it or move it away and i apologise if i put it at the wrong place.

Saw a $50 off $100 purchase deal which is ending soon at this http://www.madeinchina.com/ as i was checking my gear orders.
So if you guys want, go check out yourselves, coupon code 440081597 

Once again, sorry moderators, i cannot find where to put this !

Kudos and out!


----------



## zadiac (26/9/15)

Hahahaha.......that site is hilarious! The names they give the atomizers and drip tips......hahaha. Suction nozzle........hahaha I can't stop laughing!
Cool deal though. Thanks for sharing! (can't stop laughing)


----------



## Avionknight (26/9/15)

Yes and i totally agree with you, when i scroll down i saw those cartoons one... i was speechless...plus really dumbfounded...haha


----------



## zadiac (26/9/15)

Can't find where to put the coupon code in
Found it but geez, how much do you have to shop for to apply the coupon. I applied it and it says order does not meet use requirement.


----------



## Avionknight (26/9/15)

I have no idea....never even used it.
Maybe you want to check their facebook and ask about it.

Do share how to ok hahaha in case i want to use it.


----------



## zadiac (26/9/15)

Your order has to be more than $100 before you can get the discount and only on certain items in e-cigs.
So you're still going to pay R696 (current exchange rate) for whatever you're buying.


----------



## Avionknight (26/9/15)

oh...you actually went to tried get it? I did not try it myself


----------



## zadiac (26/9/15)

Yeah, I always do a mock order to check out shipping and deals. Not bad, but if you don't have the cash right now, it's not worth it. If you do it on payday, then it might be worth it. (If pay day falls on end of month like mine)


----------



## Avionknight (26/9/15)

Ya this kinda of promo would be best on payday, kinda tight strapped now. If i spend unnecessarily, my wife would be chasing me down my throat.
But thanks for the update


----------



## DoubleD (26/9/15)

zadiac said:


> Hahahaha.......that site is hilarious! The names they give the atomizers and drip tips......hahaha. Suction nozzle........hahaha I can't stop laughing!
> Cool deal though. Thanks for sharing! (can't stop laughing)




hahahahaha thank you for that


----------



## Avionknight (29/9/15)

Well, today is the last day. You get laughs and you get rebates. haha


----------



## zadiac (29/9/15)

Tomorrow is the last day. It says until 30 September.


----------



## Avionknight (3/10/15)

Guys off the topic, i want to know something if you guys are able to help me?

Is this a authentic piece?







Its is price at $38.90 i think


----------



## zadiac (3/10/15)

Link is broken.


----------



## theyettie (3/10/15)

510 closed nipple... Huh?


----------



## zadiac (4/10/15)

Avionknight said:


> Guys off the topic, i want to know something if you guys are able to help me?
> 
> Is this a authentic piece?
> 
> ...



Depends on where you're buying it too. Your link is broken and where did you get that pic from? Fix the link and give a link where that device is being sold and then can we tell you if it's authentic or not.


----------



## Avionknight (5/10/15)

theyettie said:


> 510 closed nipple... Huh?





zadiac said:


> Depends on where you're buying it too. Your link is broken and where did you get that pic from? Fix the link and give a link where that device is being sold and then can we tell you if it's authentic or not.



Edited the link, sorry


----------



## zadiac (5/10/15)

You're still not telling us the name/link of the vendor. Looking at a pic can't necessarily tell us if it's authentic. Read my post again and then answer all of it, not just a part.


----------



## Avionknight (5/10/15)

http://www.madeinchina.com/pd/kange...arette-battery-can-display-power-white-117513

I was warned for posting the links...thats why @zadiac now i am skeptical and worried i get warned again...Cross my heart and fingers i don't get banned for this...


----------



## Avionknight (5/10/15)

By the way, i am asking this is because i check out kangertech main site, looks different...that is my main reason for asking if it is authentic..


----------



## zadiac (5/10/15)

Did you read that page carefully?






The word "imitation" kinda gives it away

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JacoV (5/10/15)

@Avionknight 
If you are already doubting this site, why buy from them ?
Rather look at different suppliers is this one is bugging you...

and remember, "_If_ it _seems too good to be true_, _it probably is_"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avionknight (5/10/15)

Haha, shit i did not notice that word...

But it looks nice, i was too busy looking at the kangertech page doing double checks.


----------

